# FS: Computers in my eBay Store



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm selling many computers on eBay, check this out for all the details: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZgeoffsQ5fcomputerQ5facessories


----------



## Lax (Jul 19, 2005)

So, you sold any yet?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2005)

i actually sold one a few days ago, one of the $700 systems.  It wasnt even listed in the auction, only my store with 18 views.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2005)

fu**** ebay suspended my account!!!  I got home today and i was suspended.  It told me to pay all my fees and i did, still says im suspended, i will try and get it worked out so you can buy from my stuff again


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 19, 2005)

That can take up to 30 days to get unsuspened, Trust me i went though this, and exactly on the 30th day about an hour before i was unsuspended.

It was the same reason for me, expept it wasn;t my fault really, I used a coupe thing so my balence was 0.00$ and then sent me the invoice and i didn;t pay it becuase well its 0.00$ nothing to pay, and i got a latepee and was suspended.

Heres what you can do to get out of the latefee, (oor what everyone has told me)

Just use their live help feture and be like  I'm sorry but i was on vaction or My internet broke and i had to get it fixd and i just got it back today, and try and get them to remove it, and just beggin then ask for their suporviser if it dosn't work.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks, im not sure how to get to their live help feature though.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2005)

nevermind, i found it, im going to start chatting in about 5 minutes with a person.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 19, 2005)

Go to the homepage and then, on the top-right it will have a question mark and say Live Help click on that, enter your user name and a catorgory then you might have to wait a while depending on how many people their is trying to use it.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hows it goin geoff, i see you still not back on ebay. Thats hard luck, especailly when it wasnt your fault. I havent been suspended before but have had a couple of mates who have, they just created new accounts and got on with it but in your case that would be a big drop in ratings etc....


----------



## Geoff (Jul 19, 2005)

ya, im thinking it might have something to do with selling all of those wallpapers, since i got an e-mail from ebay about a week before saying that they deleted one of my listings because it was feedback solicitation or something.  I might have to create a new account.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 19, 2005)

Someone might have blab'ed about the feeback thing, make them with 2cents now and just say im making a penny!!!!

Use the livehelpp and at least see what they say.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2005)

they said that they couldnt help me, and i would have to contact the safe harbor department.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 20, 2005)

They didn;t tell you WHY you were suspended? They told me.... I bet its because of that feedback thing.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2005)

they just told me why someone would be suspended, they didnt say "you were suspended for solicitation of feedback" or something.  I e-mailed them asking why and how to get my account back, so hopefully the respond soon.  And i dont think i could lie and make stuff up about being on vacation, because i put things up for auctions the day before i was suspended.

The only kind of warning i got from them was saying that they deleted one of my listings because of solicitation purposes.  But later that day i deleted all of those.  And then i got suspended a few days later.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 20, 2005)

That sucks man. I was pissed when my account with like 16 feedback and not much of a rep was suspended and didn't you have like 250??


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2005)

i have ...*had 470 feedback with a 99.8% rating.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 20, 2005)

dang that's alot.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2005)

i heard back from ebay about how to un-suspend my account.  They said i have to fax them a copy of my drivers liscense, bank statement, proof that i currently own the items that i was selling on ebay, and to sign it saying i read the user agreement.

There are some problems though, i dont have mydrivers liscense yet (getting it in a few weeks), i have to be over 18 to even be enrolled in ebay, and i was planning on buying the parts after they paid them.  So it looks like the only way i can get my account back is if i do all of that.  I dont want to wait 1 and a half years though 

any suggestions?


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 21, 2005)

Damn man, didnt realise you were 16. I take it you use your dads credit card then?? Hmmm, your in a bit of a pickle. You could just tell your parents and send a copy of thier drivers license ect.. and say that they are a legal parent/guardian. If they ask why the account is in your name just say its because your parents dont want anything to do with ebay so you put it in your name isnstead. Long shot but hey, what else are ya gonna do.

You could also try just levelling with them, just straight up tell them that your 16 and your using your parents credit card, its been approved by parents. You never know what could happen.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

Just take you parents drivers license when they arn;t looking and make a photocopy haha and if you have a bank account that that should be simple, If not, thats simple too.I'm not 18 either and i have an account


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2005)

I have my own checking account and a debit card, when i signed up for ebay i said i was born in 1980 or something.  So the card is in my name, and i cant use my parents with there name.  Im thinking of making a new account using my parents information.


----------



## flame1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

That blows.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2005)

ya, and i cant cancel my account, and i cant make a new account since it wont let me if i enter anything with the same data (Address, phone, credit card, ect) and i cant make that stuff up.  :-/


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah there auite a few people on there that mainly selling pictures for a penny.


----------

